
Commanding a Tesla Model S with the Amazon Echo - ot
https://medium.com/@jsgoecke/commanding-a-tesla-model-s-with-the-amazon-echo-a06f975364b8#.ha3vdpzaw
======
tristanho
The demo video in the article is kind of incredible. It's one of those magical
moments where you're just like "aha - this is what the future looks like."

Despite the necessary security and safety criticisms that are likely to come
up, this is truly awesome; I wish we saw more stuff like this surfacing on HN.

~~~
andrewpe
Not sure if you're interested, but I've got a couple of my lights hooked up
with Google Now so I can say "Ok Google, turn the living room lamp on" and
also when I connect to my wifi network and the sun has set it'll turn my
living room lamp on.

~~~
iamcreasy
Can you give me a general direction how to do this project?

